# Possible buy- 6yr sorrel tobiano gelding



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I am kindof considering going and looking at this 6 year old paint gelding, Petey. He is 14.3 hh and the lister says he is very stout. Apparently he is very friendly, UTD on all shots and worming, and was recently visited by the farrier. He says that the horse was well broke to ride awhile ago, but it's been a while since someone got in him. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

He's a short, fat, chub, lol. What are you looking to do on him? He looks like a sturdy little trail horse once you get some more miles on.

EDIT: And any seller that can't be bothered to put a halter on their horse and set him up for pictures to sell the horse immediately has red flags in my mind...


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He's a cute short, fat, chub though lol

I would ask the seller for better confo pics, or take some yourself when you go out to see him


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like him over all. The back pasterns look a little steep.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks like a nice, stocky guy and reminds me of our mare, Lady. If he's anything like her, he'll go all day on the trail or through the woods with energy to spare.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

While the pics leave a lot to be desired, I don't see anything that would keep me from going to see him. If/when you go be sure to take your camera and get some proper pictures that we can get a better idea from


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like him. I'd definitely go out and meet him, check out his personality. Get some pictures of him with his head out of a feed bucket...lol.

He's chunky but I love chunky horses. He looks like he keeps his white clean which is a major plus...


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about the pictures, but it was most likely a man that took them, probably one who didn't know a lot about technology, like the rancher cowboy type, based on what the ad said  I mean, at least they're clear, and show both sides of the horse, and he actually cared enough to take decent photos. I also just noticed these pics are from '11, abut a year ago, so he's probably more out of shape than these photos. 

I am really hunting for a youth 4-H project animal, but It has to have good conformation, athletic ablity, willingness to learn, and no major flaws or underlying injuries, or I am not going to spend my own money on a horse. 

To me, he looks very sturdy, dependable, and compact (maybe not so much lol), and probably comes from good Quarter Horse breeding. He is only 6 years old, and has LOTS of life left.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The first thing that came to mind when I saw those pics was, 'Well, at least he's getting enough to eat....' :wink:

So many 'for sale' horses look like they're in need of a good 75-100 pounds, while this guy could stand to lose some of his lard. 

I like him, but then, I like short, chubby horses. They remind me of myself!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I pefer short horses, mostly because I'm short and they're closer to the ground.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump, anyone else?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

He looks to be a decent little horse. He is built pretty good from what I can see. I like that his bone is sturdy. Yes he does look like a little chunk, but it looks like a lot of bone is also hiding under that chub. I'd go take a look at him in a heartbeat.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

For what you want, I think he's at the least worth going to see. He looks like a very nice boy, and there's nothing I see that's really wrong with him- I think he is, overall, a very good looking horse!


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm no conformation expert but I like him a lot, he's very cute.
He could be at least worth checking out


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like him.While you need proper confo pics, Biggest thing I notice is short thicker neck. He is better conformationed Tobiano than most. I would go check him out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like him too. Good, stout, easy keeper LOL.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I like him. Nothing in his confo screams that there will be a problem. He is well built and pretty on top of that. I like a gelding with curves lol.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

agree with everyone, this one looks really good, lots of potential. substantial bone to hold up the stocky frame which is great. i want to hug him, he looks like a love bunny but maybe that's just the whole 'fat cute' thing! go see him!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody! 
He's a little over my budget, but he's been for sale forever, and I am really considering making an offer. He's way better conformed than most out there, even if he's overweight.


----------

